# 1648 ncs alumacraft what size motor



## kbkid (Mar 25, 2010)

The boat is only rated for 35HP. If I were you, I'd get the largest motor you can afford.


----------



## Whoopbass (Mar 25, 2010)

25hp will get you in the 24-25 mph range depending on your load. 35 hp will prolly get you in the 28-30 mph range.

I had a 25hp on a 12' boat and then upgraded to a 15' boat and I didn't loose any low end or top end speed so just because your boat is a 16 footer its probably not going to be any slower then the 14' model with the same 25hp outboard.
A 16' boat is more stable which is good since you guys aren't petite. If you guys aren't finished growing then you might want to get a 35hp since they have more low end torque to get you up and moving.

2 or 4 stroke it really doesn't matter. If it were me I would find an 80's something 35hp JohnnyRude and be done with it.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 25, 2010)

4 strokes are heavy ,& they're not as fast as a 2 stroke.


----------



## kbkid (Mar 25, 2010)

I was only stating what the manufacturer's website states.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 25, 2010)

flat bottoms and semi/mod v's ARE different... and semi/mod v's should be faster on the water because that V will cut through chop and water faster. Think aerodynamics, less resistance = more mph


----------



## caveman (Mar 25, 2010)

now,now play nice


----------



## Whoopbass (Mar 25, 2010)

Hang a big enough motor on the back (like a 25+ hp) then I doubt it matters what hull type you have.
My 15' semi v takes off more like a bass boat (bow high in the air) and planes out quickly with a 25 hp. It sure doesn't push water on the take off.
I could see how flat bottoms could be faster. They do beat you to death but any small aluminum boat rides kinda bad. I lost my best rod/reel set up out of a 16' flat bottom bass boat. Bounced right out. The chop was only like 6"-12".


----------



## Nevillizer (Mar 25, 2010)

When it comes to hp rating the same boat will have different HP rating depending on the set up. A tiller steer will be less than a side console, side console less then the center console (on bigger boats). Don't ask me why. That's just what i have found in my research.


----------



## Fonteneaux (Mar 31, 2010)

I have an Alweld 1648. It is rated for 40hp tiller and 50hp remote.

I have a side concole with a 1?2 inch wooden floor. It will do 38 mpg (GPS) with2 batteries and 12 gallons of petrol.

Check the plate when you get the boat or call alumnacraft to confirm.


----------



## Fonteneaux (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry - realixzed i didn't mentionthis was a new Merc 50 two-stroke (last of a breed)


----------



## minicuda (Apr 1, 2010)

I have a 2003 1648 flat bottom G3 and it does 25 with a Nissan 25hp 2nstroke with real close to the same load your talking about. It would be a little faster if I raised the outboard up a little higher it sits to deep in the water right now.


----------



## minicuda (Apr 1, 2010)

boater1234 said:


> Hey minicuda thanks for the info.What do u mean by your motor sits to low do u have a longshaft motor on a 15"transom?or do u need a small jackplate to make it even higher just curious.


yeah I need a jackplate to raise it up and give it some decent setback. Once I get it higher up and into cleaner water it should pick up a few mph.


----------



## minicuda (Apr 1, 2010)

boater1234 said:


> How far is the cavitation plate from the bottom of the boat?


about 5 inches or so... you can kind of see it in my sig pic


----------



## Fonteneaux (Apr 2, 2010)

The base boat is 355 so with me and the mods I'm probably pushing 700 pounds (not counting motor), but I have the weight laid out pretty good. Me on the starboard rear at console, and the fuel on the port rear. The batteries are up in the rear of the front deck both left and right, anchor at port front.

Balancing everything out make her trim nicely.


----------



## mfreeman451 (Sep 30, 2010)

kbkid said:


> The boat is only rated for 35HP. If I were you, I'd get the largest motor you can afford.



[strike]I have a MV 1648 NCS and it's rated for 50HP. Is yours not the MV?[/strike]

check that, it is only 30hp


----------

